# Looking at Tractors



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

I am looking at adding a tractor to our operation, uses will be cutting, bailing with a 6x5 round baler, loading/feeding round bales, and pulling a 6 ton litter buggy. I could get by without a loader in the beginning as we have another tractor with a loader, but it is a 2wd and I would like to have a loader on a MFWD for feeding in the winter. I have been looking on the web at Massey Ferguson 6200s and 6400s and Challenger tractors. Would like to have something between 120 and 150 HP and MFWD. Anybody using the MFs or Challengers, I would love to hear any opinions on these tractors.

Thanks

Greg


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We have a 6180 MF with the 32speed Dynashift and so far love it. The Sisu diesel seems to be pretty efficient and for the most part starts right up thru the winter.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

We love our Masseys, demo a 6480 last month, fell in LOVE with it. As soon as the MF 492 and round baler are paid off will have one here. I was wanting to get another JD 4440 as our last one was great, got stupid and sold it, but the 6480 is soooooo much more tractor, and uses less fuel, that will be what we go with. MF and Challengers are exactly the same except for paint, decals and price. Here in Fl. Challenger's are 25% more than MF.

scrapiron


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

What kind of tractors have you ran before?


----------



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

Pretty much been all IH and CIH here, from time to time have run some family's JDs. Right now I am cutting, bailing, and feeding with a 1086 IH, just looking for something with MFWD and a little more creature comfort. I have started to notice some more Challengers around here and got to thinking about them and then the Masseys due to the AGCO connection.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

my opionion is that the challengers and masseys are not has much tractor has the case, deeres and even New holland. i dont believe the hydralic pumps are as big and the ride is probably not as good. we have looked at some agcos which i believe the massys are the same now, and they just dont impress us but everyone has ther own opionion lol plus a good dealer also helps make a decision,


----------

